# Puritan Paperbacks



## Theoretical (Oct 9, 2006)

I know the Puritan Paperback series is mostly a set of abridgements, but I was wondering how sound they remain, as they are small, cheap books that seem like they'd be a good introduction to the authors in question. With that said, if the abridgements tend to remove some of the most important material, then I'd definitely shy away from them. I guess I'm asking since I don't really have much background reading in the Puritans themselves, and it might be a good way to introduce myself to their thought.


----------



## apaleífo̱ (Oct 9, 2006)

Are they any good, plot-wise? That is, do they have interesting stories?


----------



## polemic_turtle (Oct 9, 2006)

With the exception of Pilgrim's Progress, I don't believe there are any novels or stories. They're doctrinal treatises, often sermons prepared for the press. Plot-wise, well.. They often share valuable parts of the greatest story ever told.. ;-)


----------



## apaleífo̱ (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by polemic_turtle_
> With the exception of Pilgrim's Progress, I don't believe there are any novels or stories. They're doctrinal treatises, often sermons prepared for the press. Plot-wise, well.. They often share valuable parts of the greatest story ever told.. ;-)



Ah, thanks! That's fine...I love those old Puritan sermons as well.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Oct 9, 2006)

Which Puritan books have you read, sister?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 29, 2007)

Solid Ground Christian Books has all 37 of the Puritan Paperbacks for less than $200.00.


----------



## apaleífo̱ (Feb 15, 2007)

polemic_turtle said:


> Which Puritan books have you read, sister?


 I apologise for taking so long to reply! Mostly I read from Perry Miller's enormous two volume compilation of Puritan original documents that I bought from Dover press, simply entitled "The Puritans." It has Cotton Mather, John Cotton, Increase Mather, Nathaniel Ward (my personal favourite)...all the greats.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Feb 16, 2007)

Aha! You should also try some English Puritans. Bunyan, Owen, Baxter, etc.


----------

